# Train Wreck Aftrmath



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted some pix last week of the UP coal train de-railment here in central Neb. It is a week later and the tracks 
are open but a lot of work is left to do. Everything is piled up, they are cutting up the badly damaged cars with torches,
the ones they can salvage seem to be sitting around. Big piles of coal still also.








Those rail are bent quite a bit over to the right, out of the pix. 









Lots of coal left to pickup. 









To the right of the pix you can see the smoke from the torches.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, you and Ron should get some of that coal would make good ballast for your railroads.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
There is a farmer west of York NB still plowing coal from a BNSF pile up 10 years ago. Good ole Wyoming Powder River Basin stuff. Too bad it doesn't take root and grow. LOL 
Noel


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do they know what caused it?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Which one? York NB was a wheel journal let go and that's all she wrote. I think the UP Lexiton wreck was broken rail? What about it Jerry. 
N


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, I really need some metal wheels, want to grab a few for me ?









tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I never heard, if I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Need to check the UP site and it will list the cause. They will take a few more days to clean up the coal and sort out wich cars are salvageable and which ones they will scrap. Being Aluminum most cars are probability scrap any way. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is Powder River Basin coal it is not a very hard coal. I think that it is sub-bituminous. It wouldn't make a very good ballast. 

As a geologist I spent some time studying the landscape in the Powder River Basin. There are a number of brick red mesas in the basin that are held up by clinker. In this case the clinker is caused by the natural burning of the coal which bakes the overlying sandstone into a brick like rock. Under the right circumstances the Powder River Basin coal will break down into very small fragments, these will occasionally spontaneously combust. 



Chuck N


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
whats the lettering on the rails for or say? on the main line in the photo.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, it says 'worn' or 'new'. The rails they put down were already pre-spiked to ties, had a bunch stacked up on flatcars waiting to be put down. They keep cars all ready to go with the sectional track, learned that at the NP Train Fest, on the Bailey Yard tour.


----------

